
A London VC's Perspective on Brexit - robk
https://medium.com/@hkanji/brexit-and-uk-eu-tech-keep-calm-and-carry-on-5da35d61b2cf#.318cd5syp
======
robk
And another [https://medium.com/localglobe-notes/stay-calm-and-make-
lemon...](https://medium.com/localglobe-notes/stay-calm-and-make-
lemonade-f3104e2493f5#.nv89sf6vx)

